# question  d'adresses contacts



## cillab (5 Novembre 2010)

bonsoir à tous
une question qui me travaille . jais synchroniser mon carnet d'adresses de mon mac ,avec l'ipad jusque la pas de problémes  mais l'orsque je veut,envoyer un mail,
je vais dans ma liste ,le nom s'affiche en bleu dans la barre d'envoi et pas son adresse mail pour les transfer idem je suis obliger de taper l'adresse alors si je clique sur le nom en bleu la fenétre  s'ouvre avec le nom et l'adresse est-ce 
normal ???? je découvre merci de votre aide


----------



## glabeus (5 Novembre 2010)

Normal.
En fait tu te réponds ! Le "nom en bleu" est tout simplement un "raccourci" de ton contact.
Pas besoin de taper l'adresse électronique


----------

